# Cant Decide, Buying Maxima or Altima, Sacramento, CA.



## Deluxe (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I've been looking to buy a new car and i have my heart set on a nissan. I've narrowed it down to either the Maxima or the Altima, but i cant seem to decide on one. they both seem great.

can any of you experienced Nissan owners give me some advice?

im thinking about buying it from this place near my home town in Sacramento, California, http://www.nissanofsacramento.com/

they seem to have good deals on new and used nissans. has anybody been there and know if they can give me a good deal? any help would be appreciated

thank you all so much for your courtesy.
:givebeer:


----------



## CarlWeathers (Sep 17, 2009)

I would go with the maxima. it has more amenities but the prices are still good. worth the investment.:givebeer:


----------

